# Northisterone



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi I was px northisterone (not sure if spelt right   ) I took it do delay AF for my hols I took 10days worth starting Fri 13th May, I then had a bleed around23/24th May. My usual AF after taking the tablets would have been due Mon 13th June... does these tablets knock out my next cycle?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Very likely that it would upset things as your body would have thought it was pregnant taking the progesterone for the 10 days extra to delay your bleed. The progesterone level would have to drop to a critical level to allow the new cycle/ovulation to begin again. 
This is my understanding anyway!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for your reply  x


----------

